# Homemade Leaf Camo



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

What do you mean by leaf camo? Like a 3d suit?


----------



## kens (May 27, 2003)

Yes 3D.


----------



## wdtorque (May 5, 2011)

Lots of articles on line and U tub.
Gillie Suit how to
I looked into it last year, bought an Asat and love it.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

Don't do it !!!!! Well, don't do a ghillie suit. First, making one makes a real mess, secondly they are hot as a steam room, and thirdly they are not worth the trouble for what we are going. A very good option on the other hand would be to find a very light rip stop nylon in the right colors and cut it into strips with pinking scissors. Then stitch those to a light weight pants and shirt with the right color base. This will give you the shadows and contrasts you really need.

I have built 4 ghillie suits over the years and they were all professional quality. For hunting people who are hunting you they are worth it but for us they are the wrong tool.


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

you can buy packs of material leaves from the craft shops in any colour you need. they are easily sewn on to a suit by hand and the end result is nothing short of stunning. I made an autumn hunting jacket like that. PS, if you start out with a good base camo on the jacket you dont need to cover the whole thing in leaves, its just to break up the solid shapes. In my opinion this goes far beyond the commercial 3d suits Ive seen. 
Here's the link to the DIY camo jacket I began with...
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2041659


----------



## handirifle (Jun 9, 2005)

One more thought. IF you hunt warm seasons like we have out here, a nice open mesh as a base is great. Mine is tight enough to keep out mosquitos but still lets the breeze through. I can wear it over a camo T shirt and it works very well. I walked to within 50yds of last years mulie, with him laying there looking right at me, till I pulled the trigger of course.


----------



## geoff1 (Apr 1, 2011)

Here is one I made from two pieces of hessian stitched together with crosses cut in to it and a bit of paint. Doesn't cost much to make. Need to make it a few sizes bigger to fit.


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

Woodland camo with leafy blind material sewed to it with fishing line


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

nmubowyer said:


> Woodland camo with leafy blind material sewed to it with fishing line


That came out really nice !!!


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

geoff1 said:


> View attachment 2003191
> 
> 
> Here is one I made from two pieces of hessian stitched together with crosses cut in to it and a bit of paint. Doesn't cost much to make. Need to make it a few sizes bigger to fit.


I like that, looks like something I would do.


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

OhWell said:


> That came out really nice !!!


Thanks


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I have one that looks a lot like the one nmubowyer posted above. the leaves are mostly on the back shoulder and arm and not to much in the area where the string will travel. I have a bunch of them on my hat. I suppose I should take some pictures of it to share but I'm not going to dig it out right now. 

Just a little tickler though here is a picture of my hunting bow. The leaves are made from the foam backed Velcro fabric. It takes paint really well and I add detail with Sharpie markers. The foam backing makes it stiffer and hold it's shape a little better than standard fabrics even after it's been washed several times.


----------



## kens (May 27, 2003)

Some good ideas thanks.


----------



## Tom70 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi.
I make now one. Its for autumn winter and early spring. Dominate brown colours.
Materials; 
Allen Hunter blind net (hardwood pattern)- i cut to strands.
Jute, burlap, light brown rags, old t shirts etc.
This materials works to a woodland pattern fleece coat.

Sorry my english is weak


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

Use caution with that burlap material - that stuff is flammable as all get-out; don't stand-around the campfire with it on. If it catches fire, you will be severely burned before you can get it off you.

Otherwise, it looks great - you look just like a "dead tree" in the middle of the greenery.


----------



## Tom70 (Aug 1, 2010)

Yes its test photo. Here is summer s end (middle Europe).
Other pics.


----------



## Tom70 (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## Tom70 (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## Tom70 (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

dude that looks pretty legit


geoff1 said:


> View attachment 2003191
> 
> 
> Here is one I made from two pieces of hessian stitched together with crosses cut in to it and a bit of paint. Doesn't cost much to make. Need to make it a few sizes bigger to fit.


----------



## geoff1 (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks,

This is what it looks like on.


----------



## cjjeepman (Oct 28, 2011)

They look good ,but is payed 60.00 new for one already done ,so I bought the fall colored one too .plus my time is kinda few and far between to build one .but they look really good .


----------



## Tom70 (Aug 1, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C59ptiZn6p0

An short video, my Ghillie suit.


----------



## handirifle (Jun 9, 2005)

Bought one from Wal Mart years back. Made on a nylon mesh fabric and vents air VERY well. I wear it in hot weather hunting. In fact I usually wear it over a camo T shirt and it's warm enough in the chilly mornings to be comfy, and cool enough in the hot midday sun to keep going.

The key is to NOT make them pro quality. Deer will lose you easily if your outline is broken, and that's all the leafy you need. Get a mosquito net shirt, and sew some fabric strips on it. Just enough to keep any part of the body from being recognizable.


----------

